# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Neues Medikament für Erektionsstörungen nach RPE

## Urologe

Gedacht in erster Linie für "Viagra-Versager" ist das neue Medikament
eigentlich altbekannt aus den Schwellkörperspritzen Caverject, Viridal u.a.

Es ist nun gelungen, die Substanzen so zu kombinieren, dass sie nicht mehr
gespritzt werden müssen - ähnliche MUSE - sondern nur noch ein
Tropfen Medikament auf die Harnröhrenöffnung verrieben werden muss.
Sicherlich eine deutliche Erleichterung der Anwendung.


*Creme zum Verabreichen - Vitaros Hexal*

*Wirkstoff:* Alprostadil
*
Anwendung:* Mithilfe  eines kleinen Einmalapplikators wird die Creme einfach auf die Öffnung des  Penis aufgetragen.
*Wirkweise:* Der Wirkstoff Alprostadil  dringt mit  Hilfe von DDAIP (Dodecyl(N,N-dimethyl-DL-alaninat)-hydrochlorid) direkt   in das 
erektile Gewebe ein. Dort kommt es zu einer Gefäßerweiterung,  einer  gesteigerten Blutzufuhr und schließlich zu einer Erektion. 
Im Vergleich zu oralen  Medikamenten wirkt die Creme mit dem Wirkstoff  Alprostadil unabhängig von  sexueller Stimulation, 
jedoch können ein  sexuelles Vorspiel oder Stimulierung die  Erektion verstärken.
*Wirkeintritt:* ca. 5-30 Minuten  nach der Anwendung

*Verträglichkeit der Alprostadil-Creme*

 Die lokale  Anwendung der Alprostadil-Creme, zeigt im Vergleich zu oralen Medikamenten eine  allgemein bessere Verträglichkeit. 
Aufgrund  der lokalen Anwendung sind systemische Nebenwirkungen weniger  wahrscheinlich.  Die Begleiterscheinungen beschränken 
ich meist auf die  Applikationsstelle und  werden als Brennen und Penis-Schmerz  beschrieben. Sie sind in der Regel leicht  bis moderat u
nd  vorrübergehend.

*Nebenwirkungen**, die in Studien bei 1-10% der Anwender aufgetreten sind:*

Leichtes bis mäßiges örtlich schmerzhaftes, brennendes Gefühl oder  Schmerzen und Rötung des PenisAusschlagJuckreiz  im GenitalbereichPenisödemEntzündung  der Eichel (Balanitis)Kribbelnder,  pochender, tauber, brennender PenisBei der Partnerin: Leichtes Brennen oder Jucken der Scheide,  Scheidenentzündung

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo fs,
vielen Dank für den Hinweis.

Ich habe noch Ergänzungen (zit. nach PKV Portal):





> Alprostadil ist die synthetisch hergestellte Form von physiologischem Prostaglandin E1. Die Substanz wirkt vasodilatierend auf die glatte Gefäßmuskulatur sowie hemmend auf die Thrombozytenaggregation.





> *Absolute Kontraindikationen*
> Das Arzneimittel darf nicht angewendet werden bei Patienten mit:
> - zugrunde liegenden Erkrankungen wie orthostatische Hypotonie, Myokardinfarkt und Ohnmachtsanfälle.
> - bekannter Überempfindlichkeit gegen den Wirkstoff oder einen der sonstigen Bestandteile.
> - Krankheitsbildern, die für Priapismus prädisponieren können, wie Sichelzellanämie oder Sichelzellanlage, Thrombozythämie, Polyzythämie, multiples Myelom oder Leukämie.
> - anormaler Penisanatomie wie schwere Hypospadie, bei Patienten mit einer anatomischen Peniskrümmung und bei Patienten mit einer Urethritis oder Balanitis (Entzündung/Infektion der Eichel des Penis).
> - Neigung zu Venenthrombosen oder einem Hyperviskositätssyndrom wegen des erhöhten Risikos für Priapismus (4 oder mehr Stunden anhaltende starke Peniserektion).
> - instabilem kardiovaskulärem oder zerebrovaskulärem Zustand, bei denen eine sexuelle Aktivität nicht ratsam ist.
> 
> Alprostadil Creme darf nicht angewendet werden bei Geschlechtsverkehr mit einer Frau im gebärfähigen Alter, außer bei Verwendung eines Kondoms.


Wichtig ist mir der Hinweis auf Einfluss auf die Blutgerinnung, also Thrombosegefahr!

Winfried

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin fs und Winfried,

ohne Kommentar:

http://www.sanego.de/Krankheiten/Ere...t%C3%B6rungen/


http://www.impotenz-selbsthilfe.de/t...he-mittel.html



http://www.deseo.net/was-ist-deseo?g...FRMatAodHngAiQ

*"Altern bedeutet, sich über sich selbst klarzuwerden - und sich zu beschränken"*
(Simone de Beauvoir)

Gruß Harald

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo lieber Harald,

wir sind hier nicht in der Plauderecke. Aber unsere Mitleser werden mir es nachsehen. Und Du hast gerade Muße, ein bisschen zu stöbern. Mit der linken Hand.

Dann schau doch mal in den Beipackzettel (vulgo Waschzettel) des famosen Deseo®.




> DESEO. Wirkstoff: Turnera diffusa Dil. D4. *20 ml und 50 ml flüssige Verdünnung zum Einnehmen. DESEO wird angewendet entsprechend dem homöopathischen Arzneimittelbild. Dazu gehört: Sexuelle Schwäche. 10 ml enthalten: Wirkstoff: Turnera diffusa Dil. D 4 10,0 ml. Enthält 52 Vol.-% Alkohol. Für Erwachsene und (geändert, der Verfasser) Für Kinder unzugänglich aufbewahren! Nicht über 25°C aufbewahren. Nebenwirkungen oder Wechselwirkungen mit anderen Arzneimitteln sind bei DESEO bisher keine bekannt.*
> 
> *Zu Risiken und Nebenwirkungen lesen Sie die Packungsbeilage und fragen Sie Ihren Arzt oder Apotheker.*


Ich hoffe, Du kannst den heutigen Sonnentag genießen, mit einem guten Tropfen. Das wünscht

Winfried

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Winfried,

den Beipackzettel hatte ich gelesen - *hier* - es muss aber doch jeder Anwender selbst entscheiden, auf was er sich einlässt.

Sonne ist bei uns Fehlanzeige und den Rotwein gibt es auf Wunsch meiner Frau erst morgen wieder.

*"Tugend ist, was man mit Leidenschaft tut; Laster ist, was man aus Leidenschaft tut"*
(Aurelius Augustinus)

Herzliche Grüße Harald

----------


## W.Rellok

> Rotwein gibt es auf Wunsch meiner Frau erst morgen wieder.


hast eine kluge Frau!

Winfried

----------


## Hvielemi

> den Beipackzettel hatte ich gelesen - *hier* - ...


Mit Alkohol verdünntes Wasser!
samt einer angeblichen, nicht nachweisbaren Verunreinigung mit so'n Kraut.

Ich hab eben auf einer Flasche klaren Rums nachgeschaut. Obwohl ahnlich
zusammengesetzt, steht nix von all diesen Warnhinweisen drauf.
Immerhin zeigt der Rum Wirkung auf die Erektion:
In ordentlichen Dosen zugeführt, nicht aus dem Tropfenzähler,
kriegt er jede Erektion kaputt.

Billiger ist der Rum allemal, aber ich lass die Finger von beidem
und lutsch weiter an meiner Cerveza 'sin'.

Gute Nacht
Konrad

----------


## bergsteiger31

Frage an den Urologen,

* wie wird denn Vitaros Hexal* dosiert?  

Ich habe im Internet gesehen es gibt nur eine Packung mit vier Ampullen/ Tuben.


Ich benutze momentan viridal 20yg.  Wie komme ich denn auf die richtige Dosis?

Gruß bergsteiger31

----------


## RalfDm

Über einen Beitrag in einem schwedischen Prostatakrebs-Forum wurde ich auf ein anderes neues Medikament gegen ED aufmerksam und habe dazu einen Eintrag im Abkürzungsverzeichnis erstellt  wer auch immer Nutzen hieraus ziehen kann:

"Invicorp®
[Ein in Deutschland bisher nicht (aber mit ärztlicher Verschreibung z. B. in Dänemark) erhältliches Medikament zur Behandlung der erektilen Dysfunktion durch vom Patienten selbst vorzunehmende Injektionen in die Schwellkörper des Penis mittels einer sehr feinen Nadel. In Dänemark kosten eine Packung mit zwei Spritzen 433,60 DKR (≈ 59,- ), eine Packung mit fünf Spritzen 955,65 DKR (≈ 129,- ). Im Unterschied zu anderen Prostaglandin-Analoga wie Caverject® und Viridal® enthält Invicorp® zwei Wirkstoffe: Aviptadil und Phentolaminmesilat. Gemäß einer britischen Studie ist Invicorp® um 24 % wirksamer als das in Caverject® und Viridal® verwendete Prostaglandin E1 (PGE1). Hersteller von Invicorp® ist die schwedische Firma Evolan Pharma.]"

Ralf

----------


## GüntherS

Hallo Ralf,




> ... wurde ich auf ein anderes neues Medikament gegen ED aufmerksam ...


kleine Korrektur: Invicorp ist kein neues Medikament. Schon in der inzwischen etwas angestaubten "Bibel" zum Thema Erektionsstörungen, dem "Manual der Impotenz" von Prof. Porst aus dem Jahr 2000, wird Invicorp ausführlich behandelt. Der von dir verlinkte Artikel stammt ja auch aus dem Jahr 1997. Von daher vermute ich, dass Invicorp auch in Zukunft nicht in Deutschland erhältlich sein wird.

Nichtdestotrotz kann natürlich eine Versuch mit Invicorp bei Nonresponder auf PDE5-Hemmer, die mit Caverject und Viridal nicht zufrieden sind, sinnvoll sein.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Günther,

wo Du recht hast, hast Du recht! Ich hatte bei der britischen Studie das Kleingedruckte (mit dem Datum) übersehen. In dem schwedischen Forum berichtete eine "betroffene Ehefrau", dass Ihr Mann von Caverject Schmerzen bekam und von Invicorp nicht.

Ralf

----------


## Reinhold2

Jetzt ist ja schon ein bisschen Zeit ins Land gegangen, seit *Vitaros* auf dem Markt ist. Wie sind die täglichen Erfahrungen an der "Front" zu Vitaros? 
Ich will nicht eine neue off-topic-Diskussion ("altbekannt", "gibt was Besseres", etc.) lostreten, die bei diesem Thema zwangsläufig einsetzt.

----------


## VolkerK

Inzwischen wird das Medikament wohl eher mittels Applikator in die Harnröhre hineingegeben...

Meine Frage dazu: Hat hier vielleicht jemand Erfahrung mit MUSE (*m*edical *u*rethral *s*ystem for *e*rection) - bzw. Alprostadil / Prostaglandin E1 - für die Harnröhre:
Ich habe das Problem, das Medikament halbwegs richtig aus den Applikator heraus  bzw. in die Harnröhre hinein zu bekommen.
Hat da vielleicht jemand Tipps.


Mein Urologe konnte mir da auch nicht helfen.


Trotzt mehrerer Versuche kam bei mit nur etwas wenig heraus, sodass die Erektion nur leicht verbessert wurde; aber ich hatte schon das Gefühl, dass es gewirkt hat.


Die Entfernung meiner Prostata hat am 11.1.22 stattgefunden, bei Erhalt eines Nervenstranges.


Die Hormonpillen und Vakuumpumpe haben bei mir bisher nicht wirklich geholfen.


Positiv: Meine Kontinenz ist seit vielen Monaten wieder hergestellt.


Grazie Mille


VolkerK

----------

